# Testing Tonight



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2005)

I've been practicing DanZan Ryu Jujutsu for about four years now.  At first, I started the system in order to get better at ground work and to supplement my tuite.  I wasn't interested in testing.  Tang Soo Do is my primary art and always will be.

Lately, though, I've become more interested in advancement and I've set myself the goal of earning shodan in the system.  I'm not there yet, but getting my green belt tonight will be a step in the right direction.  I'll post results tonight.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2005)

Best of luck, Kyosanim.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

Good luck! Some day you may be glad that you're certified to teach something else--for advertising purposes if none other.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 29, 2005)

Luck man


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2005)

Best of luck to you!!:asian: 

Please let us know how things go!

Mike


----------



## Navarre (Nov 29, 2005)

Good Luck!! Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 29, 2005)

Good Luck!

What's the format of your test?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2005)

Good Luck and let us know.
Terry


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> What's the format of your test?


 
1.  Breakfalls...there are some required breakfalls that I must perform.  These are variations on the basic ones.  Like a jumping face fall and a jumping back fall.  I also need to perform a no hand sutemi.  

2.  Yawara (hand techniques) kata and application/variation.  

We perform the list.  Then we apply the techniques against a resisting uki and then we show variations of the techniques against willing and unwilling uki.

3.  Goshin Kata and application.  These are advanced hand techniques and it pretty much follows the format above.

4.  Nage Waza.  I need to perform 13 throws on willing and unwilling partners.

5.  Grappling - hold downs and application of yawara and goshin on willing and unwilling ukis.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 29, 2005)

Best of luck, UNK!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 29, 2005)

Good Luck tonight! I'm sure you'll ace it, you can fill us in on the details tomorrow. :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 29, 2005)

Good luck! I'll be a white belt in jujitsu forever also (I only train once per week). But it'll be something to finally get my green belt ...someday LOL

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 29, 2005)

Best of luck, Upnorthkyosa, I'm sure you will do fine!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Best of luck UpNorth!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2005)

Happy Testing ~!!

~Tess


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2005)

Very cool!

Kick *** Upnorth


----------



## RichK (Nov 29, 2005)

Break thier leg up north. Why would I say "break a leg" instead of good luck cuz that statement should not apply to us.....hmmmmmm


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 29, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 29, 2005)

I passed...and I am tired.  Sensei pulled out all of the stops.  All in all, it wasn't too bad and in fact, I really am proud of myself as to how well I did at parts.  One of the problems is that I've been doing a lot of this stuff for years and that some of it is dan level and some of it is not.  So there is a disparity between techniques that is quite obvious.  More later, I tweaked my neck a bit so I'm going to lay down.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Navarre (Nov 29, 2005)

Whooo-Hoooo!!! Congrats, Kyosa!! 

When you can tilt your head enough to read this, I just wanted to say, "Way to go!"


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats UpNorth!  Take care of that neck, can't wait to hear more about it!  Way to go! 

artyon:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, I'd like more details, especially since I recently started DanZan Ryu JuJitsu a few months ago.  Your test will give me an idea of what I may need to do a few years down the road.  Sounds like you did well.  Sorry about your neck....  I hope you recover well.

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2005)

YOU ROCK!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!! artyon:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, just found this thread.  I was going to say that Upnorth doesn't need luck on this test, and then read that he'd passed, so, now I don't need to.
Anyway, congratsaplenty.

That should be a word.  Congratsaplenty.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations!
artyon: 
:CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF: :CTF:


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 29, 2005)

artyon:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd like more details, especially since I recently started DanZan Ryu JuJitsu a few months ago. Your test will give me an idea of what I may need to do a few years down the road. Sounds like you did well. Sorry about your neck.... I hope you recover well.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
My neck is okay.  I'm taking the day off with regards to working out though...just to be safe.  

I was informed by my sensei that he had e-mailed my Tang Soo Do instructor and recieved the reply, "kick his ***..." so they did.  Knowing that, I may never get a _regular_ test in DZR.  Oh well.

The tests in DZR are assessments of learning.  This means that they are very technical and specific.  One needs to know ever detail and be able to apply.  

One of the biggest problems I had is with the concept of ju.  Softness or subtlety.  I've trained in hard styles for a long time and when I grab someone, they know it and they aren't getting away if I can help it.  DZR is more sneaky.  When they grab, their intent is hidden until the very last second.  

Like I said above, things that I've practiced for a long time contained this quality.  Things that were new, were of green belt quality.  My teacher said it was like watching a racehorse trip.

Are there any specific things that you want to know?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats Awesome!! Congrats!!!artyon: 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats Upnorth, I would like to know the difference in your opinion on your old hard style test and the test of a soft style. I would imagine the soft style is more fluid. 
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 30, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I passed...and I am tired. Sensei pulled out all of the stops. All in all, it wasn't too bad and in fact, I really am proud of myself as to how well I did at parts. One of the problems is that I've been doing a lot of this stuff for years and that some of it is dan level and some of it is not. So there is a disparity between techniques that is quite obvious. More later, I tweaked my neck a bit so I'm going to lay down.
> 
> upnorthkyosa


 
Congrats!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 30, 2005)

*Congratulations! artyon: *

:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Congrats Upnorth, I would like to know the difference in your opinion on your old hard style test and the test of a soft style. I would imagine the soft style is more fluid.
> Terry


 
Tang Soo Do is a hard and a soft style so some of the things are not unfamiliar.  However, there are some techniques in jujutsu that are more subtle then I'm used to.  They take a long time to develop and there is a lot of "feel" that is important.  

Deashi Harai, for one.  Usually, I just hack with my instep and remove obstructions that way.  The DZR way has much more finesse.  My teacher does this throw and one hardly feels a thing until one hits the mat.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 30, 2005)

How's the neck feeling, Kyosa?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> How's the neck feeling, Kyosa?


 
It feels fine until I turn my head a little to far.  Then I get a shooting pain that goes right down my spine about to the point where one would strike for kappo.  I was using my head to bridge like they used to teach me in my wrestling days.  Well, now I know why its bad!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, at least you can still type on the forum. That's the important thing.

Hope you feel better soon.  No breakdancing for 3 weeks.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 30, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> One of the biggest problems I had is with the concept of ju. Softness or subtlety. I've trained in hard styles for a long time and when I grab someone, they know it and they aren't getting away if I can help it. DZR is more sneaky. When they grab, their intent is hidden until the very last second.
> 
> Are there any specific things that you want to know?
> 
> upnorthkyosa



I'm running into the same problem so suggestions would be appreciated.  How does one develop softness/subtlety?  How can I allow myself to wait until the last second before making my move?  It is quite different from the Kenpo approach.

- Ceicei


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 30, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I'm running into the same problem so suggestions would be appreciated. How does one develop softness/subtlety? How can I allow myself to wait until the last second before making my move? It is quite different from the Kenpo approach.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
I've been doing MA for almost 19 years, so I've had a long time to build certain habits.  However, I find that when attempting to go from the "balls to the wall" approach to the more subtle, I find the following useful...

1.  A beginners mind.  I attempt to walk into class and be born again into this new art.  I tell myself that I know nothing and I am open to everything my teacher says.  For a while, I don't even ask questions, I just try to carefully ponder new ways from every different angle.

2.  Think like a snake.  Imagine lying quietly and slithering into position and snapping when ones opponent least expects it.

3.  Old man's (woman's) art.  Imagine what it would be like to practice the art when you are very old.  Imagine performing the same techniques with as little strength as possible.  Imagine not having the speed to pull things off...so one must rely on wits, strategy and cunning.

upnorthkyosa

PS - Thanks, Mr. Hubbard, for helping with the new MT belt...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! artyon:


----------



## RichK (Dec 1, 2005)

Upnorth, go see a chriropractor<SP>, sounds like you have a pinched nerve going on. Otherwise, congrats.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 5, 2005)

RichK said:
			
		

> Upnorth, go see a chriropractor<SP>, sounds like you have a pinched nerve going on. Otherwise, congrats.


Hey Upnorth, just checking to see how you're doing--how is the neck? Have you been able to see a doctor yet?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 6, 2005)

I did not go to see a doctor.  I took it easy for a few days and the pain slowly subsided.  Now, I'm back at it!  This morning's workout was great.  I did some forms and went to the gym.  Nothing but good pain.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

Glad to hear you're doing better, Kyosa!


----------

